# Yes.....more Salmon Jerky



## cmayna (Mar 9, 2014)

Yup, still trying to  clear some room in the freezer for our upcoming 2014 Salmon season.  Grabbed 6# of frozen King Salmon filets, let them thaw in the fridge for a day.  Removed the skin and thinly sliced them with the grain.








The dry brine consisted of my typical 1/4 ratio of non iodized salt / dk brown sugar & lots of fresh minced garlic.  Brined for 3+ hours, room dried for 2+ hours. 







Room drying







Smoked using both Big Chiefs for 2+ hours burning alder and apple pellets.  Finally into the dehydrator for 4 hours.





Still need to do another couple batches so I can have plenty to share amongst our fishing buddies.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 9, 2014)

That looks delicious!!!! Very impressive!!!! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mmmm, looks great Craig!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2014)

MMMmmmmm……..!!!!

Your Salmon Jerky always looks excellent !!!

Bear


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks mighty yummy. Great job.


----------



## dwaytkus (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you detail the brine amounts and details more as well as smoking temps? This looks amazing!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 24, 2014)

First hour in smoker = 150 degrees

2nd hour in smoker = 160 degrees

Remaining time in dehydrator = 160 degrees.


----------



## bryce (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry to dig up older posts but had a couple questions for cmayna.

Is it possible to make salmon jerky without a dehydrater? 

I assume the two big differences between salmon jerky and smoked salmon is the dehydrator and how the pieces are cut smaller?

How much garlic do you use?

Your 4 to 1 ratio of brown sugar vs salt sound right to my buds. I've always wet brined but going to go with dry brining this weekend to break in my little chief I just bought.

Thank you
Bryce


----------



## cmayna (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm sure before the dehydrator ever existed, people were making Salmon jerky and I'm sure some still do.  Yes very thin and dried out.  I never measure my garlic and it depends on how much brine I'm mixing together.  Probably for 1 smoker's worth, 5-8 bulbs?  Maybe more?

Personally for being your first smoke, I'd consider doing just regular smoked salmon filets.   Jerky is very time consuming and until you know for sure as to how you are going to dehydrate the meat, I'd start out with something easier.

I must also throw caution to the wind regarding which species of Salmon you smoke.  A few months ago I did a bunch of Silver Salmon we caught in AK.  Way too firm (hard), for I didn't realize that Silver is far less fatty than king, thus it's smoking or drying time needs to be much less.


----------



## bryce (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Cmayna. You seem to be one of the salmon pro's around here!

I've smoked a lot of salmon but never in a Little Chief so thank you for your feedback.

Bryce


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2015)

Bryce said:


> Thanks Cmayna. You seem to be one of the salmon pro's around here!
> 
> I've smoked a lot of salmon but never in a Little Chief so thank you for your feedback.
> 
> Bryce


I stop in here now and then myself, just to gaze at Craig's Salmon Jerky.

Cmayna is the Master of Salmon Jerky!!!

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Apr 22, 2015)

Bryce,

I'm doing Salmon nuggets this weekend.  Stay tuned for pics.  Also doing more bacon wrapped chicken pieces in my propane smoker.  You mention you've done lots of Salmon.  What type of smoker have you used and if you liked it, why change?

Oh and my wife is the official fishing person of the family.   There's a clause in our marriage certificate saying "she catches it,  he smokes it.  If either party ceases to meet such obligations....."

Thanks Bear.   I might do more Jerky in a couple weeks.


----------



## bryce (Apr 22, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Bryce,
> 
> I'm doing Salmon nuggets this weekend.  Stay tuned for pics.  Also doing more bacon wrapped chicken pieces in my propane smoker.  You mention you've done lots of Salmon.  What type of smoker have you used and if you liked it, why change?
> 
> Oh and my wife is the official fishing person of the family.   There's a clause in our marriage certificate saying "she catches it,  he smokes it.  If either party ceases to meet such obligations....."


Well, I was using a $49.00 grill for the past two years. I finally (two months ago or so) bought a WSM. My feeling, after one effort, is that there are better options for smoking salmon than the WSM. This is why I picked up the LC. The $49.00 grill couldn't hold quite enough and was falling apart...it was time.

I used to fish a lot but haven't been in years. River fishing was primarily what we did for both Chinook and Steelhead. Lots of fishing opportunity here in the PNW.

Bryce


----------

